# April Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our March winner, *Gwen_Dandridge*, has chosen a great theme for April:

*"AIRBORNE"*

So let's see all those photos of our Goldens catching air and displaying their awesome hang time, be it catching frisbees, tennis balls or sticks in mid-air, flying off the end of a dock, or sailing over a winged jump in agility. 

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, April 26th.

Good luck! ​


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

This was my boy Jake.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco attacking a ball


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Laika attacking Chaya


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lennon our Baby!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly catching snowballs (can't see her face, but it's the only one I have).


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog going after her ball...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Leaping for joy.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's "Air Shadow" going for the stick.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Sadie as a pupster.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Kayanne jumps!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah keeping an eye on his Chuck It ball.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Brinkley's First Snow!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Air-Chloe!!


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Hunter catching a tiny bit of airtime in the 9 inches of snow we got this winter. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is always in flight mode, very rarely are all 4 paws on the ground. Not toys, sticks etc needed


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a photo of Max jumping-up into the planter on one of our snow days this year.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pictures. This one I can get in on for sure!

Bailey with her eye on the prize!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Great photos, everyone!

These are not entries, but just for fun, here is one of Toby playing football in Banff, AB this past Fall:








...and flying off the dock last summer:








Now let's see some more of those "flying Goldens"!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Golden4Life said:


> Kayanne jumps!


That's an amazing shot...but I've got to ask...exactly where is Kayanne jumping from?

Pete & Woody


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP*
There must be more "Goldens in flight" around here?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

tobysmommy said:


> Great photos, everyone!
> 
> These are not entries, but just for fun, here is one of Toby playing football in Banff, AB this past Fall:
> View attachment 173321
> ...


haha that first pic...He's got moves like Jagger LOL


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> haha that first pic...He's got moves like Jagger LOL


Yup. That's my (smelly) little rock star!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wanted to take a picture of Pixie flying towards soap bubles  But haven't managed yet!

Just to make sure we fly on this month contest, here is the flying kung-fu ball move


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket Last Memorial Day after he finally worked up the courage to JUMP....


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex at the cottage


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't see the photo of Dexter - probably because it is linked from a photo album? Would you please repost and attach the photo? Thank you!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

tobysmommy said:


> I can't see the photo of Dexter - probably because it is linked from a photo album? Would you please repost and attach the photo? Thank you!


Will do!:doh:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok. I hope this works!:crossfing


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Chase lunging for his bumper 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Yippeeeee*

This is Keisel at 4 months old doing his 'jump' at the end of his run around the backyard. He tries to reach the highest leaf off that tree each time. I think he believes he can fly sometimes lol.


----------

